# Do You Have Any Close Gay Friends?



## Lon (May 28, 2016)

I don't mean casual aquaintances. I mean individuals that you dine with, have them to your home and converse with on a regular basis.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 28, 2016)

But of course darling. I met best buddy at maybe 17. I still love him and we get together when we can. Hubby and me? Our first conversations? Which bars our best buddie's took us to...His were that lesbian, me hardcore male..." The Mine Shaft"...that had to hurt...


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2016)

My best female friend is a gold star lesbian, Lon. I'll let fur explain that one. Lol. Seriously, we have been through the wars together. I love her to bits.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2016)

I've had two when I was younger and in my teens, both great people and good company.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

Well yes my sister n laws brother is gay and I see him on holidays.  He is an excellent host and a very kind man.  He loves my Suzy dog.  I have had a bisexual friend, too.


----------



## Meringue (May 29, 2016)

No, but I wish I had.  Having no sisters, I would have liked one of my brothers to have been gay.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

Yup, it's not about stereotype but choice. Best buddy is the sister I never had. On the other paw there was another close friend. Even the far right conservatives would not have a clue. He was handsome and got the most beautiful ladies. Also bitterly cynical...happy to say age has mellowed him. 

Probably still loves cute Latino's. But also cats and heartfelt notes from when he was away...want to hug him now, even as far away as he is.


----------



## IKE (May 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## Cookie (May 29, 2016)

I had a good friend years ago who came out as a lesbian.  She became very involved in the gay sub-culture and I was busy with my job and boyfriend, and unfortunately we lost touch.


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

I used to think I did, 40 and 30 years ago.  One male, one female.  Turned out they were each using me to make their partners jealous and didn't really want to be friends with a straight person at all.  

Kinda gave me a bad impression of the "fidelity" of gay people -- either to friends or partners!  Put a bad taste in my mouth.  I've never had a straight friend play that game with me or their SO.


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2016)

Yes, friends and relatives.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2016)

Yes, I do.  A wonderful kind and caring man.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

The friend I've known the longest dates back to 1973.  In 2013 my wife and I were lucky enough to attend his wedding to a partner he'd been with for 22 years.  It was an incredibly moving ceremony (in WA state) in which my wife was the matron of honor.  The party afterwards was wild and we had a ball.  The former governor of WA spoke before the ceremony.  It was very emotional.  

Although my wife and I are across the country from our long-time friends, we're in frequent contact one way or the other.

Beyond those two guys, I'm not sure that I have any other close friends who are gay, but I did have several colleagues/friends at work who were.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

Kinda gave me a bad impression of the "fidelity" of gay people

I dunno if that makes sense thinking of all the kooky things straight people have been known to do in their relationships...jus' sayin' Who you love doesn't have bearing on how faithful you are.

Oh and Ike, incomplete answer there son...No, not that you know of. 

With so many friends and family in the rainbow community I try to be an advocate. It's like pit bulls...with education and understanding they can be accepted ya know?


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2016)

Sigh, gaydar is very unreliable. When I have been out with my best female friend, some of her lesbian friends have wondered if I was femme. Lol.


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Kinda gave me a bad impression of the "fidelity" of gay people
> 
> I dunno if that makes sense thinking of all the kooky things straight people have been known to do in their relationships...jus' sayin' Who you love doesn't have bearing on how faithful you are.
> 
> ...



Well, fur, we were asked for our personal experience and I posted mine.  I also added that I've never had a straight friend play that kind of game with me or their SO.  So, based on my experience, the straight couples I've known are more faithful to their partners than are the gay ones I've known. And I've known many more of the former than the latter.  I can only speak from my own experience.  If you want to judge me for that, it's your problem not mine.  I haven't had any straight friends who did kooky things with or without their partners. Maybe your friends do kooky things to each other.  Mine don't.  You took an honest answer and started generalizing about kooky couples, so maybe that's you speaking from your experience? 

I hate it when people on this board come out and start judging others who are only trying to answer a question that's been posted.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

Sigh, gaydar is very unreliable. When I have been out with my best female friend, some of her lesbian friends have wondered if I was femme. Lol. 

I hear ya Shali, sometimes things aren't what they seem. When the kids were young me and best buddy often took them on outings. He might bring a few nieces and nephews too. To look at us we looked like a great big happy family. Many thought we were husband and wife. Nowadays his fashion sense has gone more mainstream. But in the early 80's looking like Prince turned heads. We always had a chuckle, but I played proud wife with a smile.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

True story:  I mentioned my old friend in an earlier post.  When my wife and I were in college and dating one another, we went out with our mutual friend one evening (the three of us met on the same night in college).  He always struck me as a bit dramatic, but at that age I had no experience knowing anyone who was gay, so imagine my surprise when the place he took us to was a gay bar.  Now, this was the mid-70s and this place was off the beaten path.  I was so uncomfortable, not knowing if someone might make a pass at me.  Of course everything was fine and we had a good laugh afterwards.  Our mutual friend said he did it as a lark.  A few years later he came out to us, but by then we had pretty much figured it out and we told him so and that it made no difference to us.  At his wedding, I told him what an honor it was to attend and be a part of something so special, especially because for so long he and his partner didn't have the right to be married.  It's nice to see progress in this area, but there's a long way to go.


----------



## nitelite (May 29, 2016)

Well since I live near the lesbian/gay capitol of the east coast I know quite a few. My neighbors are lesbians, my best friend's son is gay, and I have worked with numerous lesbian/gay people of all ages and have had personal conversations with all. I find them all to be kind, considerate, loving, and peaceful people. I have never heard of any that have committed crimes or dishonest behavior. Although it is not my choice of life, I do not judge or condemn their lifestyle.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 30, 2016)

Reckon there are LGBT boards where members have asked if anybody has straight friends? Is there anybody here who's so insensitive as to start a thread asking if any among us are LGBT? Asian? Muslim? Jewish? Black? B'hai? White? Christian?

When introducing themselves do straight people announce "Hi, I'm Jane/John Doe and I'm heterosexual"? Does it matter? If you met somebody new, liked them, became friends and only discovered later that the person was LGBT would it make any difference whatsoever? 
If you learned that a member of our senior community here was of a faith you don't subscribe to, a race that you "don't like", has a ****** preference that doesn't mesh with your beliefs, would you put them on "ignore" immediately even though in the past you enjoyed their threads/posts? If the answer is yes, you might want to check Google for the definition of a bigot.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Reckon there are LGBT boards where members have asked if anybody has straight friends? Is there anybody here who's so insensitive as to start a thread asking if any among us are LGBT? Asian? Muslim? Jewish? Black? B'hai? White? Christian?
> 
> When introducing themselves do straight people announce "Hi, I'm Jane/John Doe and I'm heterosexual"? Does it matter? If you met somebody new, liked them, became friends and only discovered later that the person was LGBT would it make any difference whatsoever?
> If you learned that a member of our senior community here was of a faith you don't subscribe to, a race that you "don't like", has a ****** preference that doesn't mesh with your beliefs, would you put them on "ignore" immediately even though in the past you enjoyed their threads/posts? If the answer is yes, you might want to check Google for the definition of a bigot.



None of that stuff matters to me at all.  Why in the world should it?


----------



## Guitarist (May 30, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Reckon there are LGBT boards where members have asked if anybody has straight friends? Is there anybody here who's so insensitive as to start a thread asking if any among us are LGBT? Asian? Muslim? Jewish? Black? B'hai? White? Christian?
> 
> When introducing themselves do straight people announce "Hi, I'm Jane/John Doe and I'm heterosexual"? Does it matter? If you met somebody new, liked them, became friends and only discovered later that the person was LGBT would it make any difference whatsoever?
> If you learned that a member of our senior community here was of a faith you don't subscribe to, a race that you "don't like", has a ****** preference that doesn't mesh with your beliefs, would you put them on "ignore" immediately even though in the past you enjoyed their threads/posts? If the answer is yes, you might want to check Google for the definition of a bigot.



Best post on this thread.  






A friend is someone you like for themselves, not their sex, ****** persuasion, color, creed, or whatever other label people want to place on other people.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2016)

I welcome the thread as a venue to illustrate the normality of LGBT. We need to neutralize  the us versus them, and the circus sideshow elements that still exist among certain segments of society. It has been a decade since Canada instituted same sex marriage. It is now commonplace. So it should be.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Reckon there are LGBT boards where members have asked if anybody has straight friends? Is there anybody here who's so insensitive as to start a thread asking if any among us are LGBT? Asian? Muslim? Jewish?* Black?* B'hai? White? Christian?
> 
> When introducing themselves do straight people announce "Hi, I'm Jane/John Doe and I'm heterosexual"? Does it matter? If you met somebody new, liked them, became friends and only discovered later that the person was LGBT would it make any difference whatsoever?
> If you learned that a member of our senior community here was of a faith you don't subscribe to, a race that you "don't like", has a ****** preference that doesn't mesh with your beliefs, would you put them on "ignore" immediately even though in the past you enjoyed their threads/posts? If the answer is yes, you might want to check Google for the definition of a bigot.



Actually there has been a thread or two where some members have asked the question.  LOL! But I get the point.  I don't make reference to these things when discussing my friends, my friends are just referred to as my friend fill name_______________. But, I'm not against discussion if it's meant to enlighten though often the reasons with some are questionable.


----------



## jnos (May 31, 2016)

I have a gay (male) coworker who, with his husband (Montana in 2016 passed gay marriage), have been checking out places to retire.  They went to Europe this past month and loved it, because there simply seemed to be "NO" difference to anyone who was with who. He said it was the first time in their 10 year relationship, that he has felt totally comfortable holding hands in public. They stayed in a rural inn and specifically asked their elderly hostess what the reaction would be in the country, as opposed to the city. Her reply was "Oh, that's all in the long ago past."

It was so wonderful hearing him tell me this story. He was genuinely the happiest I've seen him, just talking about the experience there.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2016)

Yes....  a bisexual relative.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 6, 2016)

Most of my men friends are gay .... two I am very close to, and we go to lunch, for coffee, etc... together... We have many gays in my family and in my daughter's and grdaughter's sides of the family.... I have zero tolerance for anyone who launches criticism based in ignorance (or self righteous via 'religion') towards gays...


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 6, 2016)

I have been asked to be the Best Man at my niece's wedding to her long time partner.  After the usual punch lines, I told her I'd be honored.  I'll need your help coming up with an appropriate toast, though.


----------



## CoMoJayne (Jun 13, 2016)

We have several wonderful neighbors. We see them almost daily.  Our neighborhood is fairly close-knit with block parties and the like fairly often.  It's really not an issue.  It's no different than the fact they are bald or skinny or funny or intelligent.  They are good people and great neighbors.


----------



## ossian (Jun 13, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Reckon there are LGBT boards where members have asked if anybody has straight friends? Is there anybody here who's so insensitive as to start a thread asking if any among us are LGBT? Asian? Muslim? Jewish? Black? B'hai? White? Christian?
> 
> When introducing themselves do straight people announce "Hi, I'm Jane/John Doe and I'm heterosexual"? Does it matter? If you met somebody new, liked them, became friends and only discovered later that the person was LGBT would it make any difference whatsoever?
> If you learned that a member of our senior community here was of a faith you don't subscribe to, a race that you "don't like", has a ****** preference that doesn't mesh with your beliefs, would you put them on "ignore" immediately even though in the past you enjoyed their threads/posts? If the answer is yes, you might want to check Google for the definition of a bigot.


I totally concur. I cannot understand what purpose this question serves or what it proves in any way. Surely to goodness it is more important that these issues are totally irrelevant to us and we cease to pigeon hole others.


----------



## yank (Dec 27, 2016)

not to my knowledge


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Yes I do.  From casual to close. My niece is gay.  I also have a gay couple I have known for many years. Was honored to attend their wedding a few years ago.*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes,  A Fellow college classmate.  We were good friends and he knew that I was aware of his "choice  of lifestyle"  but it never
interfered with our friendship. He used to tell me about his  "gay" friends  and we'd laugh about it.

One thing I admired about him was that he never flaunted it, like some one observes in the Gay Pride Parades where there
is cross-dressing  and men kissing eachother.


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, I guess I should have mentioned that I was engaged at 20 to a gay man.  Not that I knew he was a gay man, mind you.  He was quite a bit older than me, very urbane and sophisticated.  I was quite fascinated by him and the "forbidden" aspect of our relationship....he was one of my professors in college and, as it would have been a giant no-no for us to date, I dropped out after the spring semester so that we could be a couple.  Finally, I got to sport the ring and make wedding plans.

Then, he left me for a guy.  Yep, a guy.  It seems that I was his experiment in going straight and the experiment failed.  I was a pretty innocent 20-year-old and it didn't occur to me that the fact he wasn't jumping my bones at every opportunity (ok, to be truthful, at ANY opportunity) was not because he was such a gentleman and wanted to honor my wish to be a virgin bride.  

It was pretty traumatic.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 27, 2016)

An odd question but yes, friends and family. I also have friends and family that are not.  Is it a trick question?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## aeron (Dec 28, 2016)

Absolutely not.  "gay  friend" to me is an oxymoron.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 28, 2016)

aeron said:


> Absolutely not.  "gay  friend" to me is an oxymoron.



What? It's not possible to know someone who's gay and who's also a friend? Does that mean someone who's gay cannot also be a friend? Someone who's a friend cannot also be gay? SMH


----------



## aeron (Dec 28, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What? It's not possible to know someone who's gay and who's also a friend? Does that mean someone who's gay cannot also be a friend? Someone who's a friend cannot also be gay? SMH


For me, yes. 

Suum cuique.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2016)

I have gay friends and family. I yearn for a day when questions such as these are irrelevant, and I no longer must comfort the grieving parents of LGBTQ offspring who have died from the "plague" of homophobia. Even in tolerant Canada, which has embraced same sex marriage for a decade, it still happens. Shame. Shame.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 28, 2016)

Shalimar, I am right there with you..


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> Shalimar, I am right there with you..


Thank you, Jeannine.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

fureverywhere said:


> Kinda gave me a bad impression of the "fidelity" of gay people
> 
> I dunno if that makes sense thinking of all the kooky things straight people have been known to do in their relationships...jus' sayin' Who you love doesn't have bearing on how faithful you are.
> 
> ...


I think I'd have to classify a couple of my good friends as "Bi" since they've both been with both men and women over the years. My first real experience with the gay community was while working in the STD (V.D.) clinic. They had some outrageous stories and did some mind blowing, sick things which I won't even go into here. Once a gay male patient asked us to do mass testing of a group of gays who were, to their credit, concerned about keeping safe for the lifestyle they chose to lead. That being lots of anonymous sex with lots of people. Some of these guys admitted to having sex with strangers in the baths in NYC, in public restrooms or whom they picked up on the street. The event was held at a unitarian church one of them secured. We did lots of testing. One of our investigators, who was straight as ten arrows, got spooked and came walking out of the restroom like a zombie. He had witnessed one of the men giving another a "head job".  There was a lot of hugging and kissing as they milled about. I just thought it was very disrespectful to be doing those things in a church. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not implying that all gay people behave in this way. In fact, many of our patients who did, died from AIDS. It was sad, really, to see them dying one by one and most of them were young people in their 20's and 30's. One poor guy was planning to sue his doctor because he thought the report of him having HIV was false. I'll never forget him...a nice looking young man named Larry who was a "regular".


----------



## dog lover (Jan 9, 2017)

One of my very best friends died recently - a gay guy. In the 70s I owned a duplex in the Sf bay area and he rented one unit, I lived in the other. It was a superb friendship, I could talk to him about anything whatsoever since there was no ****** tension. We spent a lot of time playing table games, and a lot of the time he had gay friends joining us. Some of the best times of my life happened there, just unencumbered companionship. We both lived there for some 17 years, then kept in touch after that. We both got married - well, he didn't officially, it wasn't possible then. I miss him.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Reckon there are LGBT boards where members have asked if anybody has straight friends? Is there anybody here who's so insensitive as to start a thread asking if any among us are LGBT? Asian? Muslim? Jewish? Black? B'hai? White? Christian?
> 
> When introducing themselves do straight people announce "Hi, I'm Jane/John Doe and I'm heterosexual"? Does it matter? If you met somebody new, liked them, became friends and only discovered later that the person was LGBT would it make any difference whatsoever?
> If you learned that a member of our senior community here was of a faith you don't subscribe to, a race that you "don't like", has a ****** preference that doesn't mesh with your beliefs, would you put them on "ignore" immediately even though in the past you enjoyed their threads/posts? If the answer is yes, you might want to check Google for the definition of a bigot.


Well stated GeorgiaXplant !!


----------



## DaveA (Jan 16, 2017)

Outside of one of our grandsons, (out of 13 grandkids) I don't think that I have any gay friends.  Not because it's a problem for me, I just don't happen to have any.  The same could be said for many "types" of people.  I doubt that I'll run around looking for a gay person or any other "type" of person.  If they come into my circle of friends, I'd welcome them - -just no more or less than anyone else.  

My wife spent quite a few years working with local theater groups and I met and knew some gay folks involved with the theater.  They were really no different than anyone else, to chat with, and with some there were no mannerisms that put them apart from anyone else.  I think that it's more of a problem for insecure people than those who are well adjusted.  Times change and we should be capable of changing with them.  After all most of us use matches to light a fire today - -we're not still rubbing sticks together to start a blaze.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2017)

I always just figgered that what my friends do in their bedroom with consenting adults is none of my business unless they want to do it with me.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 25, 2017)

I've not yet met a gay or lesbian person that i have befriended. I have met a couple at my former work but they were just work colleagues and not friends.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I had one I was close with briefly. He was a lot of fun. We would get crocked and do karaoke at his place. It was like being a kid again and playing. I loved him dearly. But most of the people in my life won't bother with me anymore so, we went our separate ways.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2020)

My ex wife's brother was bisexual, but sorta in the closet.
I've never had a gay friend.  I have had gay co-workers.


----------



## Duster (May 4, 2020)

Yes, relatives. Several close friends' relatives, too.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Yes. Plenty of them. Some of my best friends were gay, some bisexual. One friend i’d known for a long time and when we all went out on a camping canoe trip, I found out then. We both drove our motorcycles but shared a tent. I discovered she was bisexual that weekend but was ok with it. Not to say we did anything though. 

I’ve had plenty of male gay friends also. One of them I sang with. He was a great vocalist and a really fun guy.  Gay men make great friends. 

I’ve also had a gay couple stay with us for the weekend. Two women. The one I’d known for about 40 years. These two made a great couple.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2020)

Yes; one of my best friends is a gay man.  Also was friends with a lesbian couple but have lost contact with them over the years.


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2020)

*Do You Have Any Close Gay Friends?*


'Close'?

Not all that close

Gotta admit, some gay acquaintances have been fun to be around
Some, funny as heck
Some, serious thinkers

Guess they're no different than anybody else

Never gave it much thought
Most seem to frequent different places than I


----------



## Butterfly (May 4, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## AnnieA (May 4, 2020)

My best guy friend of almost 30 years.  We vacation together, still talk for hours on the phone after all these years.  He and his partner aren't social distancing and I really miss being able to go over.     Through him through the years, I've made other good friends who are.


----------



## Linda (May 4, 2020)

Yes, family and friends both.


----------



## old medic (May 5, 2020)

Dont have any "Gay" friends... Dont have any "Black" friends....
But I do have friends.... 
And one actually happens to be Black and Gay.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

What’s race got to do with this?


----------



## gennie (May 5, 2020)

Yes, of both genders.  And yes, a gay guy can be a girl's best friend.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2020)

*Yes. Friends AND family.*


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

Yes, I have one of my friends who is a lesbian. I have been friends with her for quite sometime.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 5, 2020)

*Yes I have gay friends,some male and some female. My Husbands niece is gay and so is one of my nieces who recently married her gay friend who she had been dating for 5yrs before the marriage. Some one who is gay does not offend me in the least.*


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> * Gay men make great friends.*



And even better bosses.   Had a couple,  and  they were the best!


----------



## asp3 (May 5, 2020)

Definitely.  My wife and I don't have a lot of close friends overall and rarely have people over to our house.  However an old boss of mine has been over to dinner a couple of times with his wonderful husband.  There are a number of other gay couples and individuals we socialize with from time to time.  Our next door neighbor and her partner are lesbians.  Interestingly enough she made the discovery later in life so at first we lived next to she and her husband and now we're next to she and her partner.  As far as I know they haven't married, but definitely have a long term relationship.

I worked at a company once where a much larger than average number of gay men were part of our group compared to the general population or even the population in our area (which is near San Francisco.)  That's where I got to know a lot of the gay people I know.  We had beer bashes every Friday and would get together to set it up for the rest of the team.  One time I was in the room setting up with five other guys when someone broke out in the Sesame Street song "One of these things is not like the others" and realized I was the "token" straight guy in the room.  Since we joked around a lot it was definitely good natured humor and I didn't find it offensive or insensitive.  But it was interesting to be a minority in a group in certain situations.


----------



## asp3 (May 5, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> And even better bosses.   Had a couple,  and  they were the best!



Yep, my boss who was gay was one of my favorite bosses and is the only one I really stay in touch with regularly.


----------



## 911 (May 11, 2020)

Never gave it any thought if they were gay, heterosexual or whatever their ****** preference is or was. I have some single friends that may be gay, I guess, but I really don't know or care. Why does it matter? Are you thinking maybe one of them tried to come onto me? Doubt that would ever happen. That's almost insanity.


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2020)

Not that I know of now. A good friend of mine, in the service, was. But at the time, 1957-8 it was dont show, don’t tell. I’m relatively sure he would have been discharged back then if found out.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 11, 2020)

No. We had a gay guy in our office for the last 10 years of my working life.


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

When I volunteered at the HIV/AIDS foundation, I met a lot of gay men and women. Our regular focus group discussions taught me how to deal with them. Prior to joining, I was homophobic but it all changed aftee constant association with them. Their lingo is quite colorful and it didn't take long for me to be fluent in it.   My gay BFFs have been there for me during trying times; I'd do the same for them if needed.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Have a Son who is gay, bothered me BIG time when I found out... But now I don't care what their ****** preferences are... Back in the days, I was upset about it, the whole world was not for it... My only problem with gayness is now they are pushing it into our faces, there is at least one gay couple in every show or movie... Anyways, not sure if that is what you asked, just my thought about it!


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Have a Son who is gay, bothered me BIG time when I found out... But now I don't care what their ****** preferences are... Back in the days, I was upset about it, the whole world was not for it... My only problem with gayness is now they are pushing it into our faces, there is at least one gay couple in every show or movie... Anyways, not sure if that is what you asked, just my thought about it!


I have no problem with gays - UNLESS they shove it into my face or ask for "special" treatment or special rights.
I don't demand special treatment as a straight person.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have no problem with gays - UNLESS they shove it into my face or ask for "special" treatment or special rights.
> I don't demand special treatment as a straight person.



I used to be so Anti-Gay, I would be the first to tell jokes about Gays, till Lorie told me one of our Sons is Gay, and that he is afraid to come and talk to me because of my feelings about Gay... I talked to friends, family, Minister, and whomever else would listen to me... and I now after a very long time of learning to except it, and welcome my Son and his gay and straight friends into our family and life. 

Like you @win231 I don't like the way they push it on TV or in movies and I don't like it when they want or expect special treatment because they are gay, and my Son knows and agrees with my feelings to that matter.

Another very hard time I had was a marriage... But again after lots of talks and arguments... I think I am ok with that one too... I think my biggest dislike about it, it's not mentioned in the bible...

Anyways, that is another 2 cents out of me on this topic...


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2020)

gennie said:


> Yes, of both genders.  And yes, a gay guy can be a girl's best friend.


LOL.  Safety?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 12, 2020)

gennie said:


> Yes, of both genders.  And yes, a gay guy can be a girl's best friend.



Right, one of my closest friends when I was working was a gay man. He was great. Sadly, we lost touch, and I heard through the grapevine he had passed away.


----------



## hellomimi (May 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL.  Safety?


What's  funny?  I understand  and accept people who are homophobic. But I will not tolerate people who mock them.


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> What's  funny?  I understand  and accept people who are homophobic. But I will not tolerate people who mock them.


----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2020)

My neighbor who lived upstairs from me was gay.  He was an OK guy and owned a travel agency.  Took care of all our travel plans and we'd go to his place every year for Octoberfest.  We all had to bring a dish.  Only a few gays would be at that party though and were rather quiet.  He was a real gentleman and he came to my son's wedding and sat at our table.


----------



## katlupe (May 13, 2020)

Yes, I have a cousin who has been with his spouse since the 70's. I love them both. They have a beautiful home and adopted 3 children who were siblings and in foster care. Now they are grandparents. 

I have known many gay men and women through out the years. Back in the seventies and eighties I used to go to Fire Island where my ex-husband's family kept their boat for the summer. It was pretty much all gay except for the boat or day people. Plus I worked in nursing homes so made many gay friends there. I don't really think of them as any different as anyone else. One of my friends who lives here is gay and he is very outgoing and a happy type of person.


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2020)

A friend is a a friend regardless of his/her ****** preferences.  I don't see why it should make any difference.


----------

